
Ask HN: Vim vs. sublime like editros? - kyloren
Hi. What&#x27;s your opinion about using vim in today&#x27;s practice? 
When there are moden editors with easy to manage plugins and packages why what&#x27;s the use of vim?<p>How many of you guys are using vim? Plus also in a GUI aspect modern editors look better than vim.
======
gregjor

      :s/tro/tor/
    

vs.

    
    
      click backspace backspace "or"
    

I use vim exclusively, and vi before it, since vi was introduced a million
years ago.

I only want to master a few tools, and vim works everywhere. When working over
ssh in a terminal session vim will be there.

There's no best or perfect editor (or language, or any kind of tool). Use what
works for you, master a few tools, hope that you pick tools that work in lots
of contexts for a long time.

~~~
kyloren
True vim is pretty good working via SSH and whorks anywhere

